# Gas boiler service



## suzyann (7 Mar 2008)

Hi
I just recently had the gas boiler serviced . i was amazed at how quickly it was done - took the guy less than 15 mins . Is this the norm ?


----------



## Dave72 (7 Mar 2008)

Hiya, He should have checked and cleaned or replaced the Jets, ensured the photo cell was clean, checked the flue was un-obstructed and then tested the calarific value to ensure the boiler was working as it should, these things should be recorded on his report, did he give you a service report sheet of some kind? If he was VERY QUICK he could have done in the 15mins, but to be fair this should have taken twice as long.


----------



## suzyann (7 Mar 2008)

It was a standard bord gais service - He got me to sign two parts but it didnt detail really what was done and I wasnt going to stand over him while he was doing it ... Seems like a lot of money for such a quick task.
Thanks


----------



## aishling99 (7 Mar 2008)

I got my boiler serviced a few times by bord gais and was never that quick.  They used to say the max time that the standard boiler service would cover on their site, and it always seemed to take close to that.  It was somewhere between 30 and 45 mins.  Site doesn't seem to say it now.  My boiler was only a new boiler and was serviced every year too, so wasn't like it was taking longer because it was old or hadn't been serviced in a while.

I don't know anything about boilers though so not sure if they were just taking that long to fill out their time sheets or whether they were doing stuff for the whole time.


----------



## glenamaddy (7 Mar 2008)

Dave72 said:


> Hiya, He should have checked and cleaned or replaced the Jets, ensured the photo cell was clean, checked the flue was un-obstructed and then tested the calarific value to ensure the boiler was working as it should, these things should be recorded on his report, did he give you a service report sheet of some kind? If he was VERY QUICK he could have done in the 15mins, but to be fair this should have taken twice as long.


 
There are no photo cell's on gas boilers.


----------



## Jimmy Mook (7 Mar 2008)

I had my gas bolier serviced (routine annual service) last month, it took the guy 50 mins to do it.


----------



## DavyJones (7 Mar 2008)

No way could a boiler be serviced in 15 mins, to service a boiler you need to remove main burner and inspect and clean. the fan has to be checked and clean, etc, takes about 30- 35mins when done correctly.


----------



## gary71 (8 Mar 2008)

It's sad, but Bord Gosh are all about the ££, and their engineers would be under pressure to clear a book of services in a day.


----------



## BGES (20 Mar 2008)

Gary, I can assure you that BG take boiler servicing very seriously and its not "all about the money". The safety and satisfaction of our customers is of extreme importance to us.

If the original poster SuzzyAnn would like to message me I would be more than willing to investigate her concerns.

Bord Gáis, Appliance Servicing.


----------



## DavyJones (20 Mar 2008)

BGES said:


> The safety and satisfaction of our customers is of extreme importance to us.
> 
> 
> Bord Gáis, Appliance Servicing.


 
If that is the case, why is the gas industry in this country on the most part, unregulated?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (20 Mar 2008)

Davy

Your post makes no sense at all to me. Will you clarify what you mean? 

Brendan


----------



## DavyJones (20 Mar 2008)

Brendan,
In this country, If you have a toolbox and overalls, you can advertise as a gas installer. If Bord Gais were serious about customer safety and satisfaction, surely they would make it illegal to work on gas without first proving competent to do so. 

In the UK , for example, it is against the law to work on gas unless you are properly qualified and a paid up member of CORGI. CORGI is the gas installer watch dog (forgive the pun), they inspect installers work and ensure a safe and high standard. The gas industry in the UK is light years ahead of us here.
CORGI are independent but work  very closely with British Gas.

I've read lots of posts here about people being dismayed when a gas installer comes to their door and knows little or nothing about what their doing, hence high prices and shoddy work.  Bord Gais need to get a compulsory register in place and fast.


----------



## BGES (20 Mar 2008)

Bord Gáis Networks maintains a Register of Gas Installers, consisting of gas installers and service agents, who have completed the required gas installation safety training and provide the necessary insurance cover to carry out gas installations to the required industry standard. 

All Registered Gas Installers are also required to maintain a track record of safety and installations carried out by Registered Gas Installers are continually sampled in order to ensure that the Irish Installation Safety Standards are complied with. 

In the interest of your safety, Bord Gáis Networks advises that gas installations should only be carried out by a Registered Gas Installer, in conformance with the relevant Irish Installation Standards (I.S. 813 or I.S. 820) 

Click here to view the Registered Gas Installer listing.


----------



## DavyJones (20 Mar 2008)

BGES,
I am aware of the register and its workings. when will the unregistered installers eirther conform or be put out of business?


----------



## A_b (20 Mar 2008)

Friends of mine were looking to have their boiler serviced so I put them in contact with another friend who services gas boilers but he was too busy & then going on hols etc.  He warned them that alot of servicers only just come in and clean it i.e. what the original poster said and to ensure that everything was checked and tested before leaving.

I got my boiler serviced about 10 years ago by Bord Gais. Was working fine beforehand but caused trouble ever since (til we moved out!)


----------



## Megan (21 Mar 2008)

BGES said:


> Bord Gáis Networks maintains a Register of Gas Installers, consisting of gas installers and service agents, who have completed the required gas installation safety training and provide the necessary insurance cover to carry out gas installations to the required industry standard.
> 
> All Registered Gas Installers are also required to maintain a track record of safety and installations carried out by Registered Gas Installers are continually sampled in order to ensure that the Irish Installation Safety Standards are complied with.
> 
> ...



I had a Bord Gas Installer change my central heating from oil to Natural Gas. I signed my contract with Bord Gais and they sent the installer out to do the change over. After the work that was done in my house I wouldn't recommend the Installer to my worst enemy. It was a nightmare and I was glad to see the back of them. I did complain at the time to Bord Gais but got little help from them. I have just checked the link you gave and I see they are still there -  I do hope they have cleaned up their act.


----------



## RainyDay (21 Mar 2008)

DavyJones said:


> Brendan,
> In this country, If you have a toolbox and overalls, you can advertise as a gas installer. If Bord Gais were serious about customer safety and satisfaction, surely they would make it illegal to work on gas without first proving competent to do so.


Shouldn't you be asking the question about the legality of other installers to the politicians, rather than BG (who can only operate within the legislative framework provided by the Dail)?


----------



## gary71 (21 Mar 2008)

All due respect BGES, but i can only go by my own experiences as a ex British Gas service technician and now a trouble shooter, i know what good service should be and Bord Gáis should meet the highest standards. I called to a job to fit 2 pcbs, defects identified by Bord Gáis engineers, i fitted only 1 board to repair, at a cost of E80 to fit and E210 for the first pcb, the second being E190, the customer sourced the boards herself as the Bord Gáis charge to a long standing Bord Gáis customer was E880 for parts and fitting, now i know it's not fair to pick the odd job and use it as a example of your service work, but i only get called in when there is a problem, so i don't get to meet satisfied customers, on a good note i do advise customers to take out a service contract with Bord Gáis as i think it's a good deal.


----------



## DavyJones (21 Mar 2008)

RainyDay said:


> Shouldn't you be asking the question about the legality of other installers to the politicians, rather than BG (who can only operate within the legislative framework provided by the Dail)?


 

No, because Bord Gais are the national service provider. they have duty of care to their customers and if they were tp lobby for tighter controls, it would happen. after all they are the experts.


----------



## RainyDay (22 Mar 2008)

DavyJones said:


> if they were tp lobby for tighter controls, it would happen.


Unless the relevant legislation identifies 'lobbying' as one of their statutory roles, then lobbying would be ultra vires activity for BG.


----------



## DavyJones (22 Mar 2008)

RainyDay said:


> Unless the relevant legislation identifies 'lobbying' as one of their statutory roles, then lobbying would be ultra vires activity for BG.


 

Ok, maybe lobby was the wrong word to use. It is my understanding with dealings I've had with BG to date, is that BG are to implement a compulsory registry over the next 18 months. Although I was told this two years ago and there still isn't one or  sign of one. So I think it is intra vires activity after all for BG. Although I would like BGES to clarify BG position.


----------



## cibby (19 May 2008)

Just now I looked up that list of installers, as I need two boilers serviced, mine  and daughters houses. I recognised the name of a local person- Joe Nangle, used once before. Phoned the number, to find an Bord Gais call centre answered, and were about to set up service -with one of THEIR engineers--NOT the Nangle person listed!!. I am trying now to inform Nangles that although they are listed on the site as qualified, the tel no does NOT lead to Nangle at all!!
Is this a bit dishonest?
I still need a gas service so if anybody can recommend a good person, please tell me!!


----------



## Towger (19 May 2008)

A few seconds with Google leads to this http://www.localbusinesspages.ie/category.asp?category=Plumbing Contractors which has a mobile number listed for him.


----------



## smiley25 (19 May 2008)

Cibby, are you based in Dublin?


----------



## cibby (19 May 2008)

yes, both houses are in  D15


----------



## DGOBS (31 Jul 2008)

Hi, new to this board, but in reading this I am confused....15 mins to service a gas boiler...proper service takes me min 1 hour, top to bottom

Under current irish domestic gas regulations (IS813) it should take your technician a minimum of 10 mins to test your gas meter before they even enter the house (and should repeat this test before leaving!) this test ensures soundness (ie. no gas leaks before commencing work and none after finishing) and MUST be done for your safety! insist on it!

Also, once the boiler has been cleaned, safety devices checked, gas pressures checked and gas rating complete (gas rate takes more time back at your meter and ensures you boiler is consuming the correct ammount of gas) only then should your service be considered complete, and would be nice to have a FGA done also (like your cars emission test) to give you an electronic reading of your boilers safety and efficiency after the service is complete............in 15 mins!!! superman!! ask for a refund!!

As from Jan 1 2009 the energy commision is beginning to regulate the irish domestic gas industry and ALL installers and servicemen are required to be regisitered to allow them to work on gas, failure will result in a €15000 fine or 3 months in the clink (as i recall it) hopefully this will begin to get the cowboys away from the gas, only time will tell

Thanks for listening to my moan
Domestic Gas & Oil Boiler Services (Meath/Louth/Dublin)
tony@oilburnerservices.com


----------



## DavyJones (31 Jul 2008)

If it takes you an hour to service a boiler, you should consider another career.  When I first started working on gas here I was amazed with the lax attuide. I trained in the UK and they are much more strict there. When I did my cross over exams I didn't realise that I didn't even have to be qualified to legally work on gas here, mad. I will wait to see how they tackle the unregistered installer with interest.

On the servicing thing, up to a couple of years ago british gas's idea of a service was to stick a flue analyzer in the boiler and if it was in reasonable margins, then it was deemed fine. Now there is a service thet would take 5 min.


----------



## DGOBS (1 Aug 2008)

Well, a hour to service a boiler would be about right in my estimation, yes it can be done quicker, but as I posted above, if correct proceedures for soundness are followed it ammounts to nearly 20 mins. (which I observe)
ie. 5 min stabilisation 2 min test let by, 2 min test soundness, on exit 5 min & 2 again....

Add to that you, open, remove the burner, clean, check all connections, remove fan and clean, re assemble,.....lets say a safe 15 mins

Fire the boiler, test your max/min pressures, then give it 5 mins warm up, 
perform a gas rating.......lets say a total of 10 mins

Then also do the 'BG' FGA, another few mins.........lets say 2

OK now we are up to 47 mins, again you wirte it up, have a quick check of a few rads (looking for sludge problems etc) maybe top up system pressure (as you have noticed usually in the hot press in Ireland)

Then address your customer, make sure they are happy and know how to use the appliance correctly or any other concerns they might have....I think I can safely say an hour.........would be VALUE for money

I am not ready to run in and out and provide half a service.......

Also, you refer to 'BG' service, FGA only, seems to be comming back into vouge with the HE condesing boilers, as with some you are obliged to replace seals etc once you have opened the burner chamber / heat exchanger.......manufacturers instruction say FGA is enough, unless safety ratio is above 0.0040 then full strip down required, I would see the first part as a 'mini' service or safety check and charge accordingly


----------



## DavyJones (1 Aug 2008)

Thats exactly how it should be done. How much does a service cost?


----------



## citizen22 (1 Aug 2008)

hi Suzyann,

First all all I would like what gas you are using, is it natural gas, or LPG, if it is LPG Bord gas, will not be involved, it is my understanding they only work wih natural gas, 

Secondly out of intrest I would like to know what type of gas boiler you have, as different boilers have different requirments, however I would be confident that any sort of a service would take more that 15 minutes, most of the posts give reasons for that,  it would be good if a flue gas anayser was used as well to see the flue gas contents

while bord gas may have a list of installers/agents, this list does not cover lpg, 

yes there are lots of cowboys working on lpg that are not trained, i recently encountered a gas fire in a domestic premises with no ventilation, a sure recipe for carbon monoxide , 

I have often encountered plumbers installing gas lines and these were not trained in gas, yes i agree with one of the posters, some of  the gas industry here is not regulated,

You should insist on getting paperwork from this guy as to what he did, if your house burnt down, could you prove you got your boiler serviced, if you dont have the paperwork it was not done.

all gas appliances must according to the irish standards be serviced at least once a year,

regards


----------



## DavyJones (1 Aug 2008)

When you say some of the gas industry is not regulated here, I would say it is all regulated but these regulations are not enforced. Anybody can buy a van/tools and stick an ad in the paper saying they are a gas installer and there isn't a thing Bord Gais or anybody else can do about it. I just couldn't belive it when i heard it.

On the gas fire, are you sure it was over 7KW?


----------



## gary71 (2 Aug 2008)

DGOBS stabilization is only 2 Min's, that will get you under the hour, keep up the good work


----------



## DGOBS (2 Aug 2008)

Wrong, stabilsation requirement changed in January (or Feb not sure which without checking) stabilisation is now 5 mins according to IS813.....
do you not keep yourself up to date ?????

For service I charge €80 may-aug, €100 sept-april.....trying to get my customers to see the light with regards to servicing in the summer to allow for quicker reponse to breakdowns in the winter (some hope!)

It is about time regulation began, hopefully January 09 will see a start to it, and just to shock all the gas technicians who shrug and think..whatever....it looks like corgi are going to be invited in to run it!
then the real fun begins, think I am going to sit back and watch for a while!!!!! (may even apply to become an inspector **with a rye smile**)

And furthermore, looks by end of 09 Oftec are coming in to regualte the oil guys (even more cowboys hiding in there I think!)


----------



## DavyJones (2 Aug 2008)

according to my regs, its been 5 minutes always, which I think is overkill. In the UK it is 1 minute and 2 minute test. Lets face it after 10 to 20 seconds you know if there is a leak or not. 

I am surprised you don't do a let by test as this can mask a leak. I always do them as it only takes 1 minute.

Regs or no regs, gas work is not complicated and any experianced fitter will know whats safe and whats not.


----------



## gary71 (2 Aug 2008)

I'm turning into a boiler nerd but having sat the GIS earlier this year a course taught by a electrician and assessed by a Bord Gáis trainer,the times i was given were 5 Min's for new/ 2 Min's for existing, when i mentioned that 813 doesn't give a time for stabilization for exisiting i was told " use your common sense" beautiful. god help the builders,mechanics and plasters that were on the course with me, and as for staying up to date if you are going to be a corgi inspector the only thing you will be inspecting will have four legs, wet nose and a tail as from 31st march 2009 corgi is no more as they have lost the registration scheme to Capita,


----------



## DavyJones (2 Aug 2008)

gary71 said:


> I'm turning into a boiler nerd but having sat the GIS earlier this year a course taught by a electrician and assessed by a Bord Gáis trainer,the times i was given were 5 Min's for new/ 2 Min's for existing, when i mentioned that 813 doesn't give a time for stabilization for exisiting i was told " use your common sense" beautiful. god help the builders,mechanics and plasters that were on the course with me, and as for staying up to date if you are going to be a corgi inspector the only thing you will be inspecting will have four legs, wet nose and a tail as from 31st march 2009 corgi is no more as they have lost the registration scheme to Capita,



Thats a relief Re CORGI, Hope Capita do a better job. I always thought 5 mins for existing was far too long. As for the common sense, as you say it depends how who's common sense you are depending on.


----------



## DGOBS (2 Aug 2008)

lol @ 4 legs, have been a boiler nerd for far too long myself!

hadn't heard that about Corgi, had been speaking to someone I know from the enrgy regulation dept, and only going on what they heard, just goes to show how up to date they are!

What does this mean for the corgi training schools in NI & UK?
Any reason why Corgi has lost it?

As regards the letby test, haven't seen too many other do them, 
which as you said, can mask a leak..........but then again, I dont see why
the soundness test cant be done at 16 m/bar as you can then do both tests, as in rise or fall.........IS813 says letby shoud be done at 10 m/bar, 
but alot of the gas valves hi-pressure switch will trip below 14 m/bar!

And somethings with IS813 & Bord Gais make me laugh, as in ECV should always fall safe (closed) most of the 'tee' bar ecv's fitted by BG break this rule!!! (ie. 3-6 is closed 6-12 is open)


----------



## gary71 (2 Aug 2008)

The training schools will be unaffected as registration and competency exams will still be required, there are a few reasons corgi are being put down, the obvious being how some inspectors would interpret the regs in a very aggressive manor and upset it's customers IE.. recently in London a engineer of many years standing was threatened with being reported and lots of bad things were going to happen to him as he worked on a broken down boiler under warranty and the customer didn't have the benchmark book which proves the boiler has been commissioned, so the inspector got the bone between his teeth and decided that as the engineer couldn't prove the boiler had been commissioned before he repaired it he should of capped the boiler and written it up as a dangerous installation, this had been proved later as a misinterpretation of the regs by the inspector but it came to late to save the engineer from abuse and threat as he tried to cap new boilers under warranty and the fear he had of prosecution which caused him to change his under garments on a regular basis, another reason is when the government body set up the scheme with corgi they thought they owned the rights to the corgi name and the whole setup, they only found out when they sat down with corgi to sort out a new deal that corgi had registered the name on the quite to try to lock in the government, which i can happily say has back fired on them.
In respect of the let-by test i do it, i may not do it exactly as 813 all the time but i still look for it because i have gasmans paranoia and i have yet to come across a main cock in over 20 years that has let-by, but i bet the first day i don't do it is when things go kaboom, thank god for paranoia.


----------



## DGOBS (2 Aug 2008)

I'm all for gasmans paranoia, I must check lots of things 3 or 4 times!
as for letby, have had one, on the newer gascocks too!

Sounds pretty harsh with the corgi inspector! 
Power corrupts and all that I suppose......

don't mind me asking, where'd you do you GIS recenty??


----------



## DavyJones (2 Aug 2008)

Thats a very interesting story. How exactly does a non commissioned room sealed boiler(i assume) merit an immediately dangerous status, an at risk status is even pushing it.  I am assuming the repairer carried out basic safety checks first.

  Installers over didn't think much of them. The one inspector I had has a decent enough fella, he was meticulous but you'd expect that. Whenever I was at a  course and met other installers, they would forever give out about CORGI , complaining it was just a money racket!


----------



## gary71 (2 Aug 2008)

They way it went was engineer called there to repair a warranty defect which may or may not require him to remove the case, he is a competent engineer, it all went wrong when he asked the customer for her benchmark book and she explained that the installer didn't leave it, being a good engineer he explained what the benchmark book was and how it worked to protect her from unregistered installers, after the engineer left she rang corgi to report the installer as she was worried he was a cowboy, the inspector called found no fault with the installation (he would have looked hard) but he then contacted the warranty engineer to tell him he was reporting him and raising a RIDDOR which is a bad, bad thing, the inspectors position was that as there was no proof of commissioning so the warranty engineer could not be sure if the boiler and system was safe and fitted to any standard, he instructed him to ring him every time he came across the same situation and then cap supply and do the paper work, the next day he had the same problem rang the inspector, informed the customer that he was cutting off the boiler, he then got kicked out of the house, followed by his tools. so he contacted the boiler manufactures, who contacted Corgi to clarify there inspector findings, without boring you to much they backed there inspector and said engineers "must" cut of boilers without benchmark, Corgi were then asked again which regulation they were working to.....
on the third letter they then admitted that it was recommend and there was no regs to enforce the inspectors instruction, so everything was dropped against the engineer.

I have to admit i have had no bad experiences, but i think it's down to being ex British Gas than my work bring better.

I would love to tell you where i did my GIS but as i am going back in a couple of weeks to do my GID and it's being taught by a electrician (electricians my mortal enemy) i will keep my mouth shut till i get my paper work, you now how small the gas community is.


----------



## DGOBS (2 Aug 2008)

Fair enough if you don't want to comment on the training school (assuming it's midlands based!! )

Could the warranty engineer not just run through the commision proceedure and sign it off?  (to avoid all the hassle)
Or as it's warranty call and he is (all be it subbie) working on behalf of the 
manufacturuer, not call the installer back to site and have it commissioned! (any warranty I have done here, I have always been supplied witht he installers contact details before I go on the job, as most warranties I have done have mainly been installer issues, with the odd exception)


----------



## gary71 (3 Aug 2008)

He is a agent for the manufacture and wouldn't be in a position to take responsibility for the installers work as the installer would have to be the one to register the installation and fill in the benchmark book which asks questions like corgi reg number, was system flushed, what inhibitor used etc..
In the UK things are different because once the boiler is on the wall a installer won't be seen for dust and it's the customer who calls in and deals with a boiler breaking down and without the benchmark there is no record of the installer.

I would just like to say the midlands based training center is a very fine establishment which can get very cheap public liability insurance for any QUALIFIED gas installer, not that thats the one i attended and any electrician that might be teaching there would have a great understanding of the gas industry and it's products.


----------



## DGOBS (3 Aug 2008)

HAHA.....I love it! 

I am amazed the installer can run off into the sunset like that, I assume he can be pulled by Corgi then (once he has signed of the installation) for any installer related issues, during the warranty period at least??

Inhibitor & flushing would seem to be dirty words to many Irish installers,
have one estate of 2000+ houses in my area, and everytime I do a call there I don't need to ask where the boiler is, I usually can hear it before the door is opens (bang,bang,bang) bought a new power flusher on the basis of that estate alone!

And while having a moan, I can't understand how installers are let away with installing so called 'semi-sealed' systems to cover any potential leaks they leave behind!!!!


----------



## DavyJones (3 Aug 2008)

I do heating and plumbing installations also and was once talking to a plumber about a system I had commissioned, ( commissioned oil burner, added inhibitor and balanced system) he asked me what was balancing a system. How can an installer spend weeks on a job and not finish it properly?

With regard to the "semi-sealed" systems I have never seen them in the UK and was surprised when I saw them here. I would suspect that they are illegal as if the NRV fails (sticks/or jammed open) there would be a certain case of cross contamination.

My papers are good until 2010 so I will have to resit them then. Is it the same as the UK where you can just do the exams over 2 or 3 days and be done with it?


----------



## DGOBS (3 Aug 2008)

Yeah, resits can only take a day or two (depending on where you go)
lot of training centres are not too geared up for them, as they are only
newish in operation and haven't got the second wave yet.......
.....most a pretty booked out as Jan 1st looms......every untrained installer coming out of the woodwork......

as for your oil commissoning..hope you got yer Oftec 101 too!! 
(as everyone else in Ireland does)


----------



## gary71 (3 Aug 2008)

Very few installers flush a system and add inhibitor and because of this the words "warranty null and void"come out of my mouth far more often than they should, but who's to blame, some installers yes, but also the customers who are so fixated on price that they won't pay the decent engineer who wants to flush the extra for it, when the fella down the road who used to fix cars will fit it for cash and the only thing being flushed is their money down the drain. 

A bigger problem for me is all the unvented cylinders that are being fitted in a dangerous manner, i have called to a lot and not one would meet the British G3 safety regs, the one i worry about is a 10Lt unvented over sink water heater fitted in a crèche in Dublin, with little people toilets and sinks and the 8 bar discharge pointing at the kiddies sinks, not good.


----------



## gary71 (3 Aug 2008)

DavyJones said:


> .
> My papers are good until 2010 so I will have to resit them then. Is it the same as the UK where you can just do the exams over 2 or 3 days and be done with it?


 
As you got the crossover paper you have to do the training as well, don't shoot the messenger.


----------



## DavyJones (3 Aug 2008)

gary71 said:


> As you got the crossover paper you have to do the training as well, don't shoot the messenger.



Why? It is exactly the same thing (between Ireland and UK). I could pass the exams with a refresher course of one day. Do you have to do the full course? how long does that take? Bet it doesn't come cheap!


----------



## gary71 (3 Aug 2008)

You need gas installer safety to sit gas installer domestic and GID minimum to be RGI, crossover paper is not excepted as per W.W at Bord Gais, I had to sit GIS which was 6 days and 750 euro as grant has been stopped for heating engineer, GID is 12 days and 1500 euro. I find Bord gais aren't overly interested as they are handing over to the unknown registration company at the end of the year, so you might be OK.


----------



## DGOBS (4 Aug 2008)

What did the creche owners say when advised? (most are money grabbers)


----------



## gary71 (4 Aug 2008)

It was a up and running crèche that had been cleared for safety by who ever checks these things, i left it turned off because the installation met Irish regs and i left UK fitting instructions with the owner in the hope her husband (who fitted it) would refit it in a safe manor, she promised to get it sorted when i rang her the next week.


----------



## GoldWings (11 Sep 2008)

THe other day, we got a photocopied page through the letter box from "GRATE GAS SERVICES". It went like this:

"Grate Gas, on behalf of Bord Gais and Enterprise, have been trying to gain access to your house in order to carry out an essential safety check on all your gas appliances. Unfortunately, we could not gain access and we would be grateful if you could contact the number below to arrange a convenient time for us to visit.

There are two names and mobile numbers given.

We were puzzled as we hadn't made a call to Bord Gais about servicing our appliances. So, just to check, I rang Bord Gais and they said that they knew nothing of it. Their service engineers only come out if the customer requests it and the only way they advertise the servies is on TV and in leaflets accompanying bills. 

I'm just posting this to make folks aware - I just hope that the elderly folk in our community aren't fooled into this...


----------



## DGOBS (11 Sep 2008)

I would report this to police if I was you, sounds like it may be a case of fraud to me!

Well done for alerting people.


----------



## Petal (22 Sep 2008)

I received that same letter and I got on to Grate Gas Company in Galway and asked them to verify if they were contracted by Bord Gais and they verified same and confirmed that the notification was genuine! The letter did indeed look dodgy, but I thought because there was so much upgrade work being done in the area (Drimnagh) over the last few months on the gas network that it sounded plausible, and from experience, Board Gais - one division doesn't know what the next one is doing, so I figured enquiring with the company directly was the quickest route...


----------



## Complainer (23 Sep 2008)

Petal said:


> I received that same letter and I got on to Grate Gas Company in Galway and asked them to verify if they were contracted by Bord Gais and they verified same and confirmed that the notification was genuine!


They would say that, wouldn't they?


----------



## Petal (23 Sep 2008)

Why would they? I got the number of the company from Golden Pages - the numbers on the letter I received were two mobile numbers, so there would be no connection.


----------



## Leo (23 Sep 2008)

Petal said:


> Why would they? I got the number of the company from Golden Pages - the numbers on the letter I received were two mobile numbers, so there would be no connection.


 
Ok, so the letters were genuine in that they came from that company, but did they confirm that Bord Gais had approached them to carry out this work? I would find that very unlikely and indeed howmuchunder has confrimed that BG knew nothing about this. I wouldn't let these people into my house.
Leo


----------



## Petal (23 Sep 2008)

I emailed them telling them I had received a circular that didn't look very genuine and could they confirm that they had been contracted by Bord Gais to carry out safety checks and they said yes they had and if I had any further questions to contact Bord Gais, which I will do just for my own safety. I remember contacting Bord Gais before about meter upgrades in the area carried out by Bord Gais and the people I spoke to had no idea, so unless one gets on to the right people, one won't get the right information, but unless I actually get confirmation from them I won't contact these people. Just want to make sure I'm not missing out on safety check after Bord Gais ripping up all the roads in Drimnagh changing all the gas pipes...


----------



## Leo (24 Sep 2008)

Petal said:


> Just want to make sure I'm not missing out on safety check after Bord Gais ripping up all the roads in Drimnagh changing all the gas pipes...


 
Any work Bord Gais have done in this area will not affect the safety of your installation. They did similar work in Crumlin recently and there was no such notices distribued.

If Bord Gais have asked this company to do a safety check, make sure they agree that BG are paying for it! If not, then I'd avoid them.


----------



## Petal (24 Sep 2008)

That's exactly what I'm going to do Leo! As part of this upgrade they had to do work on our gasmeter and the piping coming into the house and they had to rip up some of the concrete in the drive, so a safety check would make some sense to me, but I'll check it out with Bord Gais tomorrow - didnt' get round today, was waiting for ESB to connect my new meter after rewiring... never ending DIY!


----------



## Leo (24 Sep 2008)

Petal said:


> never ending DIY!


 
Oh, that one I know all about!


----------



## DavyJones (20 Jul 2009)

To the Gas installers amongst us, have ye had your audits yet? Mine is coming up soon.


----------



## gary71 (21 Jul 2009)

Nope, but i can't wait.


----------



## Judge It (13 Oct 2012)

*Frustrating and Expensive Service*



BGES said:


> I can assure you that BG take boiler servicing very seriously and its not "all about the money". The safety and satisfaction of our customers is of extreme importance to us.



I have an old boiler in a new house that i bought recently and due to the whole expense of the house, i have not got the money at this time to buy a new boiler so i decided to get the one that is already in the house serviced so that it will be up and running for a few short years until i accumulate the money to buy a new boiler. I rang Bord Gais thinking that they would be very trustworthy, fair and professional with their service since they are a massive company in Ireland. I rang them up and they said that they would send out one of their gas men to service it for €99 which i felt was a reasonable price. When the gas man called out, he tried to get the boiler to turn on but the pilot flame would not stay on. He informed me that it was a fault with the thermocouple and he said that i would have to get a new thermocouple. The boiler was old so i wasnt too surprised to find something wrong with it. He then said that his call-out would have to be changed to a 'repair service' and that this would cost €90. He was only 20 mins in the house and he barely did anything at all for €90!!! I got a call a few days later from Bord Gais to say that a replacement thermocouple had been ordered (costing around €28) and that another appointment would be arranged. On the second call-out, there was a different gas man and he tried to fit the thermocouple but he said that the wrong one was ordered and that there could also be something wrong with the gas valve. He spent 45 minutes at trying to fit a thermocouple and assessing the situation again. Because this was my second call-out i had to pay €25 for each 15 minutes on the job but the issue is still back at square one. I have thus paid out a total of €193 so far and nothing has been really done for me. For most other companies in Ireland, assessing some small basic faults with a system would certainly not cost so much as well as been charged for wrongly chosen parts!! Why should i have to pay for the thermocouple and the second call-out charge if the first guy ordered the wrong thermocouple?? The gas man then told me that i would be expected to get another call during the week about another thermocouple and a possible gas valve which he said would be quite expansive. I then would have to pay another call-out fee of €25 for every 15 mins to get those fitted and to finally get it serviced! It all seems incredibly unreasonable especially from a company as big as Bord Gais. It is so frustrating that im almost tempted to leave Bord Gais and join a different gas company that might be a bit fairer!!


----------



## laois1 (13 Oct 2012)

i had my 5 1/2 yr old gas boiler serviced on 2 occasions by BG. Third time the guy says it is impossible to gain access to all the parts of the boiler that need to be examined as the press it is in limits removal of the outer shell. Its behind an over the counter built in press door and my kitchen installer assures me he has not had an issue with this set up before. Who to believe ? I asked the BG serviceman how come the two previous servicemen had not raised the issue, showed him the most recent service sheet and he says that the previous BG serviceman was no good had been given the sack ! Any advice ? Not sure who to trust here and could do with organising proper service.


----------



## john martin (13 Oct 2012)

using Bord Gais for service work is not always a good idea. You would get a better deal and a better service from an independent registered gas installer.


----------



## DGOBS (29 Oct 2012)

Judgeit, yes your are being completely 'rode' at this point, and seem to be paying for their schoolboy errors.

A decent independent RGI, would have only charged you for the repair/service as one visit regardless of 'incorrect ordering'

Was the boiler not operational before their visit? if so, did they break it?
(as I found with a gas fire recently)


----------



## laois1 (18 Nov 2012)

Anyone recommend a boiler service company in Laois/Offaly? Please see my earlier query above re access to my boiler, there is approx 6 inches space to the left and one to the front ..is it possible to service all parts of a vokera mynute boiler within a press like this ?? The press is open above and below. Many thanks


----------

